# ISO Bread Dipping Oils



## letscook (Aug 7, 2010)

I went to a Garlic Festival at one of our Winery in our wine trail (FingerLakes NY Region).
They had samples of bread dipping oils from all over the one I loved the most or should I say 2 of them were made from a company called Wildly Delicious. The Roasted Garlic & Parmesan and the other is Asiago & Artichoke Chardonnay. Wildly Delicious - Bread Dippers
I didn't want to advertise for them but I wanted to show which ones they were. I would love to make my own. Does anyone have bread dippers recipes. I have had so much garlic today, but everything was so good.

Also they had Garlic scape pesto that was out of this world if anyone has a recipe for that, would apprecitate that too.  thank you


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 8, 2010)

We just had the Gilroy Garlic festival here. It's always a huge event.
The aromas of the garlic growing, hang in the air for miles around. It always jump starts my appetite.

Gilroy Garlic Festival | July 29, 30th, & 31st | 33rd Annual 1979-2011

Garlic Festival&#174 Foods : : Garlic Information

I think you would love the Skordalia Recipe that they have. It's an outstanding recipe. The things you can do with garlic. 


Munky.


----------



## letscook (Aug 8, 2010)

that does sound good  thanks.  I would love to go to the Gilroy someday but from NY is far to travel just for that.  Someday when I feel adventureous maybe!!!


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Letscook, I was just in Nice, France and not surprising but the food there was very good.  We eat at many cafes and the one thing that's common everywhere there is that they bring you some freshly cut french bread.  They place a bottle of olive oil that is stuffed with dry red chili peppers and some dry garlic flakes.  

The oil sat there with the chilis and garlic in a bottle and you just pour some, dip your french bread in it and enjoy.  I have to say it was delish and my husband, kids and I all enjoyed it.  The spice was not overpowering at all and nor was the garlic.  We loved it some much that I came back to the US and made a bottle.


----------



## letscook (Aug 8, 2010)

thank you, That sounds good too,  I will try it.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 8, 2010)

I've tried several recipes from cdkitchen.com  " flavored oil recipes ". They aren't allowing me to link it up here. Sorry about that.

Munky.


----------



## letscook (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks


----------

